# Powerful aircraft



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

can't say I've been around a sexier aircraft than my F14 tomcat..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

when I was in the marine corps I worked on the F-4 phantom which was a bad as* plane for its age. I also worked on the A-4 and the AV-8A harrier. our squadron got the 1st AV-8A planes in the corps. it came in boxes. the instructions to assemble it only read installation is obvious removal is opposite of installation. and thats all the instructions we had for building the aircraft. we had 2 crashes killing both pilots while I was stationed there. the F-14 was the new plane in the corps at the time.
sherman


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I launched many F4's


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ezbite said:


> I launched many F4's


F-16 is just a little sexier


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll take the P-51 Mustang over these modern planes. It was the sportscar of the sky!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you haven't been to the Air Force Museum you need to make it a point to go this year. Its free and its awesome.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Smitty82 said:


> If you haven't been to the Air Force Museum you need to make it a point to go this year. Its free and its awesome.


I agree. if you haven't been you need to go. if its been awhile you need to go again. I was amazed at the small size or the nuclear bombs dropped on japan.
sherman


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 336451
> can't say I've been around a sexier aircraft than my F14 tomcat..


They do look pretty bad-arse.
Hey EZ, I thought you was hibernating.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Good timing EZ. I was just looking at some artwork from my favorite airbrush artist Dru Blair. The guy is other worldly when it comes to his painting skills.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Deadeyedeek said:


> F-16 is just a little sexier


Good god here comes the chairforce..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the old A-6 intruder is another slow but a great attack plane. but another slow one I love is the A-10 warthog. neither of these are as fast as the F-14 but are great ground support jets. and the warthog must be made by timex. it takes a licking and keeps on ticking. 2 old aircraft that been upgraded over the yrs to modern aircraft. according to the theory of flight the A-6 isn't supposed to fly.
sherman


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

bdawg said:


> I'll take the P-51 Mustang over these modern planes. It was the sportscar of the sky!


boy howdy!!! be a better world if we were still campaigning prop driven fighters, like the P51...just my 2cents


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bdawg said:


> I'll take the P-51 Mustang over these modern planes. It was the sportscar of the sky!


I fell in love with the P-51 the instant I first laid eyes on it!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The F-14 is one BA fighter but like everything else it's time is up and being replaced. Just like the B-52 thats been on the front lines since I was kid. While I was out in Sadailia, Missouri Whites AF Base was 10 miles away and every evening I'd see the Stealth bombers climbing out over the job on maneuvers.They were usually escorted by a flight of F-16's and 15's. It was awesome. The F-22 and F-35 are probably the last of the fighters. Gen 6 fighters will probably be all UN-manned. The P-51 and P-47 and the F4U Corsair were my Top 3 of all time fighters.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Tested by running the jet engines on the back of the air craft carrier
Out of the plane 
Mounted them in a wheeled cradle and the pushed them out the back of the fan tail then anchored to deck
When we did the tomcats engine we had to alert the bridge. Zone 5 would increase ship speed by a knot. 
Was a rush!!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Stationed on the Saratoga, and the FDR. I loved watching flight ops. On the FDR, we had three incidents that I saw first hand. The first one I was checking the fantail watches. I was talking to the port watchman, when I heard the odd sounds of an engine failure, along with an explosion. The guys on mc2,started to run.I closed the hatch and the plane smacked into the aft angle of the flight deck. Both pilots were lost. The second was a cold cat. I watched the aircraft slide by through an open mooring hatch. Both pilots were looking up at me, as if I could do anything! The ship turned in their direction, clearing the way, so they could eject. Both of these pilots were rescued. The last one, I can never forget. Again on the fantail, taking to a friend. I looked out over the water and was just about to comment on how rough the seas were, when I thought I was seeing things, but no,on the next swell I see a sailor with his arm raised, all I saw of him was his head and right arm. Reaching for me!! The watchman called man overboard! That was the last I saw of him. The sea and the prop turbulence took him under. It takes 13 miles for an aircraft carrier to circle about. I was at the Whale boat, when someone pointed out the clothes of the sailor, neatly folded on top of his boon dockers. A type work boots. Sorry I got off topic. I didn't really have a favorite jet.I liked all of them. Had a British F4 land ,and you might have thought the Queen had landed .


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Reel em In said:


> View attachment 337241


C-124C, 4 engines 3500 hp ea, 28 cyl ea engine, roughly over 4000 cu. in per engine. In ser from around 1950- 1973


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotta say my favorite fixed wing has to be the antiquated by now OV10 Bronco, which we commonly called the Black Pony. These remarkable aircraft bailed us out of several possible over run situations in the Uminh back in the day.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

U Minh.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

For me, just give me something I can use. Like a 65 hp J3 Cub, or 85 hp Champ, or Taylorcraft or the old reliable 150 hp Cherokee.... Nothing is more fun than a few hours early morning or late afternoon (cool day) flying low and slow in a classic. I have no need for all that speed and I could never afford fuel to get one of those fast movers to the end of the runway..,,,, But there are 2 planes that are on my to fly bucket list, a Polish Wilga and a Russian AN2...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Funny how each person loves planes for different reasons. I was always a fan of the SR-71 Blackbird. I am a fan of speed.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

AD3 Vogel reporting in.
Served at NAS Willow Grove 86-89.
AIMD W/C 400 supporting VP66 VP64 HSL94 and MAG 49.
Favorite airplane is the A-4M


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Can some of you Navy Carrier guys tell me a little bit about this gizmo ? A friend gave it to me and all he said was basically an aircraft carrier was useless without it.. I have tried googling and it was not much help..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It's a hold back bar. It's designed to hold the aircraft in full tension (engines at full power) until the catapult shuttle breaks it with hydraulic pressure and then the steam power takes over to launch the jet. That one looks like it is for an A-6 intruder it should be painted white if memory serves me right. The tomcat holdback unit is Hydraulic, doesn't use a bar.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

ezbite said:


> It's a hold back bar. It's designed to hold the aircraft in full tension (engines at full power) until the catapult shuttle breaks it with hydraulic pressure and then the steam power takes over to launch the jet. That one looks like it is for an A-6 intruder it should be painted white if memory serves me right. The tomcat holdback unit is Hydraulic, doesn't use a bar.


 OK, thanks ez for that bit of info.. So kind of a Shear pin, and this can only be used once. When the pilot is throttling up, if this bar fails, the pilot would most likely go swimming ,, right ?
Forgive the questions but I have a passion for anything concerning aviation..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Slatebar said:


> OK, thanks ez for that bit of info.. So kind of a Shear pin, and this can only be used once. When the pilot is throttling up, if this bar fails, the pilot would most likely go swimming ,, right ?
> Forgive the questions but I have a passion for anything concerning aviation..


Believe it or not, when I was on the JFK we did have a bar failure and we shot an A-6 into the North Atlantic Ocean.. both pilots ejected, one landed about 20' from me by the center deck (broke his lower leg) the others chute got caught in the tail of another aircraft powered up on cat 2 waiting for launch.. he got beat to **** because the exhaust kept blowing him out, gravity slammed him back to the catwalk..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Now I think about it, it wasnt the hold back bar, they found cracks in the launch bar


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

shoestring


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Here's some pics of some old pics. Taken by yours truly. Bottom pic shows the British F4.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Some pics didn't show up very good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Th


JamesF said:


> Here's some pics of some old pics. Taken by yours truly. Bottom pic shows the British F4.
> View attachment 337601
> View attachment 337603
> View attachment 337605
> ...


Those are f-4 phantoms a bridle was used to launch them


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> The F-14 is one BA fighter but like everything else it's time is up and being replaced. Just like the B-52 thats been on the front lines since I was kid. While I was out in Sadailia, Missouri Whites AF Base was 10 miles away and every evening I'd see the Stealth bombers climbing out over the job on maneuvers.They were usually escorted by a flight of F-16's and 15's. It was awesome. The F-22 and F-35 are probably the last of the fighters. Gen 6 fighters will probably be all UN-manned. The P-51 and P-47 and the F4U Corsair were my Top 3 of all time fighters.


the old b-52's have been around for yrs. they just don't build them like that anymore. the smaller bombers of today are great foe precision bombing but the old b-52 is the bad boy.



Specwar said:


> Gotta say my favorite fixed wing has to be the antiquated by now OV10 Bronco, which we commonly called the Black Pony. These remarkable aircraft bailed us out of several possible over run situations in the Uminh back in the day.


the warthog and av8a harrier is the newer close air support planes. they are my favorite attack planes. and I guess its because I worked on the f-4 but I love those old planes.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> It's a hold back bar. It's designed to hold the aircraft in full tension (engines at full power) until the catapult shuttle breaks it with hydraulic pressure and then the steam power takes over to launch the jet. That one looks like it is for an A-6 intruder it should be painted white if memory serves me right. The tomcat holdback unit is Hydraulic, doesn't use a bar.


just want to say thank you for sharing so much of your knowledge with us.

the old f-4 phantoms speed was rated at mach 2.6. but that was the published speed but I always believed it would go faster.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesF said:


> Some pics didn't show up very good.


How did you take those pic's?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> just want to say thank you for sharing so much of your knowledge with us.
> 
> the old f-4 phantoms speed was rated at mach 2.6. but that was the published speed but I always believed it would go faster.


Trust me,1,479mph. With after burners. About 200 mph faster than the Vigilante A 5 Nuclear bomber. 


sherman51 said:


> just want to say thank you for sharing so much of your knowledge with us.
> 
> the old f-4 phantoms speed was rated at mach 2.6. but that was the published speed but I always believed it would go faster.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

served in VF-51 " Screaming Eagles " flying the F-14 " Tomcat " in the early 1980s. taped an illegal black reflective taped helmet that Tom Cruise wore in " Top Gun ", my small claim to fame. and no, I never met him...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I actually wasn't a big fan of launching the F4, had to use a bridle, after about 10 launches that sucker got heavy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i've got a few pictures at home i'll try to post when I get home. they were taken over Vietnam.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Had my share of cuts, scrapes and bloodletting on a bunch of different aircraft. The AF didn’t leave me in one place or on one type very long. I worked Weapons and Fire Control as well as some Nav on A7s, A10s, F4s, F16s, HH53 Pavelow helicopters and the AC130H Spectre gunships. All inside of 11 years and was moved to 6 bases in my first 8 years not counting tech school at Lowery in Denver. Worked both backstop and flight line.

I definitely miss hearing and seeing them launch especially in south FL at night when you could feel the F4 engines vibrating your insides.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

There are a number of aircraft that I think are just awesome, especially when you consider their history. But I have one particular model that I think would have been awesome to see flying and that is the B-70. The XB-70 that resides in Dayton at the Air Force Museum is one of the most advanced and sexy aircraft of all time IMHO. It would have been quite the sight/sound to see one fly over! Modern aircraft are beautiful but some of the experimental aircraft are so different they just stand out. 

You know it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Crushing it


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

i always thought the old p38 was a bad a## looking plane
for its time


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1291213407740809&id=434159240112901

One of my passion seeing them fly over going to practice


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those were taken from a C-2 Greyhound. (COD). I was being temporarily transferred to the Enterprise for training, in their elaborate medical facility. Sick bay!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

while a specialized aircraft specifically designed for just 1 role the low slow low tech A-!0 " Thunderbolt II " ( aka ' the warthog " ) is still to this day the premier close air support aircraft in the world. heavily armed and armored, built to operate on the forward edge of battle the ' hog ' can and has taken hits and returned that would have flat knocked any comparable aircraft from the sky. no known or projected tank or armored vehicle in existance is capable of surviving hits from it's horrifically effective 30MM GAU cannon which is quite as capable in cutting small ships completely in half thru the number and sheer kinetic energy of it's rounds. it can also become the world's largest caliber sniper rifle if necessary...


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Lowell H Turner said:


> while a specialized aircraft specifically designed for just 1 role the low slow low tech A-!0 " Thunderbolt II " ( aka ' the warthog " ) is still to this day the premier close air support aircraft in the world. heavily armed and armored, built to operate on the forward edge of battle the ' hog ' can and has taken hits and returned that would have flat knocked any comparable aircraft from the sky. no known or projected tank or armored vehicle in existance is capable of surviving hits from it's horrifically effective 30MM GAU cannon which is quite as capable in cutting small ships completely in half thru the number and sheer kinetic energy of it's rounds. it can also become the world's largest caliber sniper rifle if necessary...


Still remember sticking my arm down the barrel of the A-10 when I was at Dayton as a kid. I owned every manner of metal aircraft when I was a kid. F-15 didn't need much room to take off if I remember correctly. I can't tell you how many Apache and Hind battles took place in my parent's living room.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I keep hearing about the A 10 getting upgraded. Not sure if that has taken place or not. I would not want to be it's intended target!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Tomcat would destroy a warthog lol


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We that served onboard an aircraft carrier have our favorite jet. Mine is the A6 Intruder. I have a personal admiration for one particular plane. Came to the call during the Monsoon, when others couldn't. At the time they were the best all weather aircraft.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I have a special memory in my heart for the intruder..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I was actually the guy running holdback on the bow catipults, (cat 1) when we launched the A6 bombing run on Lebanon back in 83 off the Kennedy. Lange and Goodmans intruder got shot down, Everyone always talked about Jessie Jackson negotiating the release of Bobby Goodman, it was a great thing and I was caught by surprise he actually did it.. bobby came home, however pilot LT Mark Lange didn't.. I remember when they brought his body back on the Kennedy, he was in a wooden box, his body was purple and on an elevator. the bomb squad had to check everything out. Shitty thing to remember because I knew both of those warriors.. shitty thing to remember because I shot them off the ship and never seen either of them alive again. Their supposed to come back..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That is both good and sad. Quite a few of the air handlers knew some of the pilots . How can you not... these pilots are at the top of their game, as are all the handlers. My best friend,was a green shirt on the arresting gear. He was definitely someone fit for the job. I'm still amazed by the flight deck crews. One of the most dangerous jobs, in my experience. I saw many people scrambling to stay clear of just about everything that can go wrong. One wrong step is all it takes. Your job was up close and personal. You probably miss the rush. I do... as I get older, I am kind of envious, and a little proud!


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

pic of the tomcat with wings back in attack mode?








Now thats a mean looking jet!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The next badass in line...


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I talked to a WW-2 pilot that flew the P-51 Mustang and the Corsair.He said the Corsair was a Cadillac and the P-51 Mustang was a Corvette.All the while he had a smile on his face.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

KaGee said:


> The next badass in line...


That looks wicked. After serving on several aircraft carriers, I worked in a steel mill that made the tailhook, and the front landing gear. We forged the landing gear out of a 22,000# 29" round ingot, similar to a big propeller. You look at it before and after. Then you think what a waste of steel. Our company had a long standing contract with the Navy. We also made the the steel used in space shuttle, when the Challenger exploded, our company was blamed for the cause of the explosion. Once all the peices were gathered and the investigation was over, our company was cleared. The o'rings are two or three inches thick. Not one of them had any visible or distressed signs, they were found metallurgicaly sound. I found it ironic to be working with metals that are used in combat, we made the steel for the bunker buster bombs, and gun barrels for the A1 Abrams. And later, all we made was for the air industry.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

vf 84 jolly rogers tomcat
used to love watching them come in to the base at virginia beach...
bet those guys that were on the receiving end freaked when they saw those scull and crossbones on the tails


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm not sure, but I think some of the Squadrons carry over their names as they change aircraft. Or something... I have heard of some of the names from back in 60's and early 70's.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Chuck Yaeger on air combat


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

served with VF-51 " Screaming Eagles " in the early 1980s and went to a " RED FLAG " air warfare exercise. the 1st day our ' Tomcats " caught a flight of A-10s carrying ordinance and swiftly claimed most of them. 2cnd day they found the same ' hog ' squadron after they unloaded and at low level. our CO foolishly decided to attempt to dog fight with them and very quickly over the radio we were hearing " F-14, guns guns guns. " and the refs watching on radar were telling another F-14 to leave the fight. A-10s 6, F-14s 2 before the senior surviving " Tomcat " pilot called " BINGO fuel " and ended the ' hogs' " lopsided victory. at dawn the 3rd day as our pilots were walking out to their aircraft what should our bleary eyes see but a line abreast flight of A-10s go down both rows of still on the ground " Tomcats ". our outraged XO promptly smashed his helmet on the cement apron...


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That is something I would like to see. Sounds like the A10's were prepared, the second time out. Kind of like the tortoise and the hare.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

that's an amazing photo..thank you


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 338159
> 
> 
> I actually wasn't a big fan of launching the F4, had to use a bridle, after about 10 launches that sucker got heavy.


yeah I'll get it figured out one of these days....Anyways, that's an amazing photo..thank you...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone with Amazon Prime? Look up and watch "Speed & Angels"


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I could only watch the trailer, but looks like a good movie.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry Could not post the pic..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have some great pictures of aircraft over Vietnam i'll post when I find them.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I have some great pictures of aircraft over Vietnam i'll post when I find them.


Allways loved jets, I had the pleasure to see the F-4 phantoms and 105Thuds, impressive aircraft..my fondes memory was piloting a Huey as a Dustoff pilot(Medevac) flying a routine medevac in the A Shaw Valley, and having a Mig toy with us for 12minutes..now you have to understand that I cant outrun him, just dropped down to valley floor, which was a no-no..to get away from him, could have taken us out at any time, but did not! soiled laundry I will admitt, with that said the Mig aircraft have allways impressed me as for speed and agility, they were bad azz. Just gratefull they did not have enough Chiness and russian piolets to fly them..Want to see an impressive show on netflix, type in F-105 Thuds (John Mc Cain shot down in, Those guys have BIG Canolies!!


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing says "America" like an A-10 gun run!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

This one trumps them all when it comes to being Bad...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

ezbite said:


> View attachment 336451
> can't say I've been around a sexier aircraft than my F14 tomcat..


Nice aircraft 

My over favorite is the Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird. 

Fast and sexy 
And your talking 1966.

Still used today.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

A1 Skyraider,, Uses same engine as the B29, carried more bomb load that a B17,, Saved a lot of lives in Viet Nam... One of my favorite military aircraft, and one of only a few that I would love to fly. Plus







it's a taildragger


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The A 1,was a favorite for a lot of reasons. I always admired the pilots in some of the aircraft that would loiter over a hot area. There are so many aircraft that are just outright amazing. We have a family friend, that is an Air Force pilot. She is now flying the larger aircraft. She's qualified as a fighter pilot, and says learning to fly the large aircraft is a big difference. I believe that she's a Major. Been serving for many years. Her career choice was definitely a great decision.


----------



## dmorgan4 (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh man -- does this topic bring memories. VF-53 Iron Angels. F8 Crusaders, one tremendous aircraft for its time. The VF-51 Screaming Eagles were our sister squadron in CVW-5. The F8 was the last "Cold War" fighter designed with guns. That aircraft taught me so much about hydraulics, airframes and life aboard the old WW2 carriers (CVA-31 USS Bon Homme Richard). Made three cruises to WesPac in support of the troops on the ground. You folks who served as "Roof Rats" know the dangers and adrenalin rushes. The new planes are romantic/sexy/etc. But what we had got it done. Thanks to each of you for your service. I still flash when the movie shows a night "burner" shot from the cat and can still feel the power and heat rolling back from the blast deflector. Wow. 

All that being said, each of us has his/her favorite bird. Guess mine is the F8 -- but the helo guys are special - so many of them were the "angel" for the soul who thought he was gone. Love the memories, love the people who share my experiences. We have bond few others understand today. Thanks again, folks. I respect each of you.


----------

